# Basil, Max, Tumnus & Lucy



## Haley (Jun 28, 2006)

Okay...so I have been posting on here for a few days now and I decided I needed to start a blog to formally introduce my boys! So far, I am loving this site..its so great to get to chat with people who have the same passion and love for rabbits. Most people think Im crazy when I start bragging about myguys  

I am so excited to meet all of you and I love looking at your pictures!

So..without further ado...

All my life we had rabbits at my parents house. We always loved them but never really understood what exciting and unique characters they could be. Sadly, we kept them in a hutch by our barn.We never really knew how bad this life was for them, and it kills me now to think of them all alone in those hutches with no room to run free and binky. We just didnt know!

Flash forward to me being in college and wanting a pet (but landlord not allowing any). My roomate and I decided to geta rabbit, because they're quiet and easy to care for right? Wrong! They are soo much more work than I ever knew...but soo very much worth it! 

I took in Basil (pronounced Baa-zel) when he was 2 years old. He is absolutely the love of my life! He introduced me to the wonderful world of rabbits with his kisses, binkies, and snuggles. He hops up in my bed every night while Im reading, and just snuggles up to me and falls asleep. He's 6 now and still very healthy and very spunky!

Presenting Basil James ......................







After I had Basil for 2 years, I decided he was getting bored, so I bought him a friend. I had been looking for a while, and finally found what I thought to be a little dutch girl at Petco that was just adorable. I brought "her" home for Basil and he was majorly ticked off at me. You see, he realized what everyone else did not, this little girl was a little boy. Being so in love with the little guy, now named Max, I had to keep him. Little did I know what I was in for..bonding took forever, but now they are inseparable!

Here's Basil and Max together..........






I had been considering a third for a while, but kept thinking of reasons not to get one. Then, out of nowhere, I found myself attempting to rescue this little white bunnyhiding outin the woods near my parents house. Apparently, someone had either let him loose or set him "free" and he was living out in the woods for about a month! I dont know how he survived! After a very sleepless week of attempting to catch the little guy..I finally was able to get him and bring him home. We named him Mr. Tumnus, after the Narnia character, because he was frolicking through the woods  

Here's Mr. Tumnus:






The funny thing is, he was such a wild man living out there for so long, but the second I brought him home he jumped right into this cage and used the litter box! Hes very well-behaved and soo beautiful! I just love his spunky personality 

So now we're having some fun bonding again.....Basil and Max seem ready to accept Tummy into their home, but he's not going to do so easily. Maybe its a Napolean complex bc he's so small, but he's always trying to assert his dominance with the other two. We're making progress though!

Anyway, this is getting very very long! I'll end the novel here. I hope you all enjoy my story and pics as much as I enjoy yours. Im looking forward to getting to know you all..and all your little ones!

-Haley :bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Jun 29, 2006)

Three boys! Great job with keeping up the patience and hard work on that one. You sound like a pro and it will be great to get bonding advice from you on this forum.

You have got three very cute and very lucky bunnies!

Welcome!


----------



## cheryl (Jun 29, 2006)

Awww look at those two boys,they are just adorable,and their colours even compliment each other a perfect match,and i just love Mr Tumnus






i just love this picture



cheryl


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

Thanks guys 

Yeah, I have become a bonding expert in the process of getting all these testosterone-driven males to love eachother! It definitely takes time and patience. I was hoping that when I got a third it would be a little girl that they both could love, but I guess things dont ever really happen how you plan them!

I have loads and loads of pictures..my boys sure do love the camera. I'll post more here soon!

-Haley


----------



## BunnyLover (Jun 29, 2006)

I love that picture of Basil and Max! They look so happy. Mr. Tumnus is adorable, love the name.

Lissa


----------



## Mummel (Jun 29, 2006)

Wow 3 boys and thay get along well? My boys never had a problem with each other either. I would be glad Moses would use his litter box than well ^^'

Mr. Tumnus story is amazing he must be a tough little guy. Do you know an estimate of his age?

Emi


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah, Tumnus is one tough little bunny. Its funny because when I first found out how long he had been living in the wild I was just crying and crying because he wouldnt let me catch him and I kept thinking how scared he must be out there all alone. I know Basil and Max would be shell shocked if they had to spend one night without their plush carpeting, stuffed animals, air conditioning, etc  

After getting to know Mr. Tumnus, Im pretty sure he wasnt scared at all out there. He was probably having the time of his life out there running loose, unaware of all the dangers. He's very brave, gutsy, and loves to explore. He also loves to be chased around the house. He'll let me get close and then run off again. I think this is why he was so hard to catch!

Im still unsure of his age, but when I took him in I was thinking probably around 8 months or so, just judging by his size and demeanor. The vet said he thought the same thing, probably a little under a year. Its so hard to tell though.

Thanks for all your replies 

Haley


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2006)

So..I have some more pictures of my guys to post. Im such a proud mommy!
Basil and Max Snuggling as Usual :bunnydance::












Max, Trying to Get into Trouble Under the Christmas Tree...






Mr. Tumnus just being cute :






Mr. Tumnus kicking back after a hard day of exploring his new home:






Basil...somehow looking like a dog with his ears back!...






Thanks for looking!

-Haley


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2006)

I wanted to ad this pic to my blog. This is Mr Tumnus showing me why he's called a "lionhead"






Grr! 

My boyfriend caught him napping and Tummy woke up and yawned right when he was snapping the pic! Lucky shot!


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh goodness, your boys are all gorgeous. Your bonding patience has certainly paid off - Basil and Max look sooo happy together.

Love the pic of Mr Tumnus laying in his box 

Ja


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2006)

Hello everyone!

This is Basil. Mom is at work and Im logging on here to wreak havoc! I may look sweet and innocent, but i can be very naughty whilst she is away! I decided that there need to be more pictures on here showing you all how beautiful I am! I love the camera and I love my best friend Max. Maybe if he's lucky I'll throw him a bone and put his picture up too. I will not be putting up any picture of. Mr Tumnus right now, the little jerk. 

Mom is trying to force me and Max to be friends withTumnusand you can imagine how appalled I am! First shetells me she's bringing home a certain lady friend for me and she shows up with Max. Then she forces me to be his friend! Now she brings me home another boy? I may be neutered, but I still love the ladies!

Back to Tumnus...I have tried to be nice to the poor excuse for a rabbit and he keeps trying to bite me! Mom takes us in this weird room with tile floor and makes us sit next to eachother. I usually just put my head in moms lap and wait for this annoying event to be over with, but you know what that little brat does? He comes up and bites my bottom! It doesn't hurt too bad, because he's such a wuss, but after 6 or 7 nips I have so turn around and show him who's boss!

Anyway, Max is telling me that he hears dad coming so I better make this quick! I hope you all like my pictures...feel free to show your girl bunnies what a sexy boy I am......











I sure do have a rough life! 








^^^This is the kind of trouble my accomplice Max and I are capable of getting into! 

Thanks for looking.

Basil


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 7, 2006)

Basil, you hunka hunka handsome bunny! Feel free to pack up your carrots and take a vacation over here away from that annoying Mr. Tumnus!

I could always use more worshippers!

Love Jordi


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi Basil, i agree with you, you should have a girlfiend, however your brothers are pretty darn cute.

I'm looking forward to many more pictures.

Soooska

PS

I have a real cute girl named Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax"


----------



## Haley (Jul 7, 2006)

Basil, Max and Mr. Tumnus are drooling over pictures of Jordi and Daisy Mae.

Basil says Canada isnt too far from him and he's addingthese beautiful womento his bunnynapping list 


lol

Haley


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Basil! I'm Fey, and my sister Sprite is here too. Anyway, we wanted to let you know that you are welcome at our place anytime. We have lots of space and, may I repeat, we're sisters! *wink wink* 

We both like handsome men in tuxes. Unfortunately the dutch nextdoor has a very jealous wife. We're willing to bet that she'll be jealous of you too!

If you're interested, just hop on the ferry to Wisconsin. We're just a lake away!

Love and snuggles,

Fey and Sprite

P.S. Here's a pic of the two of us!


----------



## Haley (Jul 8, 2006)

Hey ladies. 

Thats a very beautiful picture! You two sure are cute! I told Max about you and he was very jealous. 

Maybe we can set up a double date 

-Basil


----------



## BACI (Jul 10, 2006)

Awesome pics to all of you. If I could only get my girls to sit that still when the camera is out. They are a bit camera shy. Such handsome boys and the girls got the eye liner on just perfect. LOL

I want pictures of that double date. Atleast the girls look alike so there won't be any fighting over who gets who.


----------



## Haley (Jul 10, 2006)

lol.

Yeah, the boys have their little suits on and the girls with their makeup 

All ready for a hot date


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 11, 2006)

Ahhhh.... I love your dutch boys! I've ALWAYS loved dutches though! :inlove:Watch out, we live in the same state... so I may just have to come bunny-nap them.


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks Jess! I love dutches as well. I think once you have an animal of a certain breed you begin to like that breed more. Everytime I see a pic of a dutch it reminds me of Basil and Max  I just love their personalities. Both are so fun and curious, but also very docile and sweet. 

Oh, and they loove to snuggle!

-haley


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 12, 2006)

*hh2420 wrote: *


> I think once you have an animal of a certain breed you begin to like that breed more.


 That's definitely true. I always heard that Syrian hamsters were stupid and that they bit people all the time, so I said I'd never have one. However, when I completely melted at the petstore when I saw Mowgli, it all changed. He's the sweetest little thing, trained to do some tricks, snuggly... and he's never even attempted to bite anyone. So now I love syrians!

Awww... lucky that you got snuggly buns, sometimes that's a rare find


----------



## Haley (Jul 15, 2006)

I have a few more pictures to post on here.

I took the guys outside the other day and they were having so much fun. I wish I could take Tumnus as well, but he gets really scared and freaks out (I think maybe hes traumatized from living outside for so long in the wild). Anyway, heres the new pics:












I looove this one of Max:






Basil decided he was scared and just wanted to hide in mommy's lap:






And going inside for a veggie treat! Yum!:






Thanks for looking!

-Haley


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 16, 2006)

Haley, your dutches are gorgeous!!

Your darker dutch (is that Max?) looks almost like my Harper!


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks! I'll pass along the compliment 

I thought the same thing too the first time I saw Harper in your avatar (when you had just the head shot). Sometimes, when I just see Harper's face, he looks just like Max. I think they also both have the same spunky, curious personality!

I just love dutches:headflick::dutch:rabbithop:inlove:.

-Haley

PS. In case Mr. Tumnus reads this.. I love lionheads too


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 16, 2006)

I just want to kiss that little face :kiss:

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks Jan. He does have a very kissable facehe's so round and cuddly!

I'll go give him one from you.:kiss:

-Haley


----------



## heavenlyshelties (Jul 17, 2006)

OMG!! Basil and Max are so cute togather lol. Mr Tumnis is such a little handsome devil. Looks like someone missed out on a great bun with Mr. Tumnis but their loss and your gain, he is such a cutie pie. 

PS. The photo of him lying all spread out in the litter box - oh my gosh i love it!!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 17, 2006)

Those new pictures of your boys are GORGEOUS. 

I can't get over how beautiful they are.


----------



## Haley (Jul 17, 2006)

Heavenlyshelties- thanks for the compliments! That is my absolute favorite picture of Mr. Tumnus as well. He just looks like such a stuffed animal in that one! I always come home and catch him lounging like that in his litter box! Its just too cute! Someone definitely did miss out on him. I hope he got loose instead of being abandoned. It kills me to think someone would set him loose with all the dogs/cats and wild animals in the area!


I'll pass along all the compliments to the three gentlemen 

-Haley


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2006)

So...as most of you know, Im in the process of bonding Mr. Tumnus with Basil and Max. So far, things have been progressing slowly. Im trying to be patient! Whenever I put them in a neutral area, Basil (who is usually top bun) would get scared and try to snuggle up to me, while Tumnus would keep trying to bite his butt. We werent getting anywhere (and when I tried to use a squirt gun and a firm "NO" to stop Tummy's constant biting, he acted like he liked the shower ! 

So, I decided we would take a little reprieve for a few weeks (or months)and then try again. After all, Mr. Tumnus is still new in the house and getting used to me and his new surroundings.

Today, I had the gate up at my bedroom door, where Basil andMaxlive. I didnt realize that Tumnus was running around. I usually close the door when Tumnus is out so they dont fight at the gate. Here are some pics of whathappened:

Tumnus decides he wants to camp out at the door to taunt Basil:






Basil saw Tumnus and immediately ran over to guard his bedroom (hence all the poops!) This time, he will show Tumnus who is top bun, no more of this butt-biting!






Max peeks around the corner, "Basil, can I come meet him?". Basil pushes Max away..He wants to be the only bun who deals with this little white devil... Max obediantley defers to Basil...and runs under the bed!






A little bit of biting through the gate..lots of Basil marking poops..But overall, an okay date! This is much better bc I dont have to worry as much about one hurting the other. The gate provides a buffer. Mr. Tumnus was a lot less aggressive (I think he knew that was Basils space .






After mommy closes the door..thus ending this little encounter, Tumnus is down:






Overall, things went okay! I might try this little gate thing more often! I think Tumnus really wants to be friends with Basil and Max, he just doesnt know how! I keep catching him sitting outside my bedroom door, wanting to get inside and see the boys. If only I can get him to stop biting them!

-Haley


----------



## naturestee (Jul 19, 2006)

Does that gate actually work? I have the same thing and Mocha started biting through the plastic "wires." In 30 seconds she had almost snipped a hole large enough for her to get through!:shock:

Good luck with the bonding! I hope they calm down with each other soon.


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2006)

lol..my guys must not be very good biters! They try to bite through it, but no luck. Ive had that same gate for about 3 years and none of them have been able to chew through it! 

Although, they dont ever try to get out..the only time I see one of them biting it is if theres a bunny on the other side and they're trying to get to him!

-Haley


----------



## binkies (Jul 19, 2006)

You are kidding! Tulla chewed through that gate in one day!!!!


----------



## aeposten (Jul 19, 2006)

When I look at Mister Tumnus I can see why you chose that name for him.

Does anyone else think so, or am I nuts?

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Jul 19, 2006)

*Binkies:* After seeing whatTulla did to Little Debbie, I can see howshe would chew through the gate in one chomp! That girl has a fierce bite!

*Amy:*He does look a bit like the Narnia character, doesnt he?! With that little hair sticking up and everything. Plus, we found him frolicking through the forest near my parents house....we thought the name was fitting! 

-Haley


----------



## Bunni (Jul 20, 2006)

As a matter of a fact I live in the same state too... I might just come over!  Love ya bunnies!


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks Bunni!

Where in MI do you live and do you happen to have a good rabbit vet? Im thinking I need a new vet. Im going to start calling around today. Just wondering if you know of any good ones. Im in the Flint area, and its looking like I will have to drive down to the Ann Arbor area to get someone who actually knows a thing or two about Rabbits!

-Haley


----------



## Bunni (Jul 21, 2006)

well, I live in the dowagiac area. The vet is very near where I am, and they are good! (in my opinion of course)

(p.s) by the way beautiful, beautiful buns!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 21, 2006)

*binkies wrote: *


> You are kidding! Tulla chewed through that gate in one day!!!!


 
I use the sides of my daughter's old crib. The slats are close enough together and are rather thick pieces of wood so Elf can't chew through them. I don't have to use it much anymore, and I haven't bonded two rabbits...but I thought I'd throw it out there as an idea.


----------



## Haley (Jul 21, 2006)

*Bunni:* thanks for the compliments, the boys heads are growing as we speak!

I ended up calling a rabbit rescue place about 40 minutes from my house and the lady there was awesome! She suggested a vet about 20 min from my home. Im waiting for the results of Max's culture to come back from our current vet, and if they're negative (meaning we still dont know whats wrong with him) Im taking him to this other vet. 

Oh, and after speaking with the lady, I will be volunteering at this shelter a few times a month. They need someone to come in and feed/socialize with the buns...hey, I can do that! Im excited!

*Elf Mommy:* Good Tip! Mr. Tumnus has actually started to chew through the plastic a little bit, if it gets any worse I'll have to get something sturdier. Ive seen some better gates at walmart and such, I think I just bought the cheapest


----------



## Bunni (Jul 21, 2006)

OH I love to volunteer! I should volunteer at a shelter some time! Glad to read that you found a vet 20 min. away from you! That's excellent! I hope that all goes well with your boys cuz I just love them!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 21, 2006)

You'll probably love volunteering at the shelter. Although we don't have any bunny rescues anywhere near me, I volunteer at our local animal shelter 3-5 days a week, depending on how busy I am. I do things such as socialize and train the dogs, walk the dogs, feed and play with the cats, clean litterpans, etc. I really love it! And, I'm going for a National merit award/scholarship!


----------



## Bunni (Jul 22, 2006)

woo hoo! Better get volunteering!


----------



## Haley (Jul 22, 2006)

Thanks for the encouragement guys 

Im nervous about going to this rabbit rescue place though, bc Im afraid I'll want to take them all home! I stopped at a rabbitry on my way home from work yesterday, and this girl had like 40-50 rabbits. All kinds of gorgeous mini rexes, lionhead, and one beautiful dutch lady that I know Basil would love!

It was so hard to walk away from there! Im thinkingthat if I end up not being able to bond tumnus with the other two, I'll get him a little girl (and hopefully Basil wont be too jealous) 

Anyway, I got some good pics of Tumnus napping in his cage..so more pics to come soon!

-Haley


----------



## Mummel (Jul 24, 2006)

*hh2420 wrote: *


>


 In that picture Tumnus looks like my passed away Jesus the only difference is that Jesus had some kind of big mustache ^^

I hope your buns will be friends soon.


----------



## Haley (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks! I hope they will be buddies soon too! Mr. T keeps sneaking in the room when I leave the door open a crack and I have to grab him before we have aBunny War!

I think I remember you saying Jesus was a lionhead?? Tumnus is half lionhead, and half holland lop (we think!). He's my first long haired bun and hes just too cute!


----------



## Jess_sully (Jul 26, 2006)

Ahhh I love Mr. Tumnus, and your dutch boys, as well! I still can't believe you found that hairy little man outside! We never have such luck around here...

Good luck on bonding!


----------



## Haley (Jul 27, 2006)

Thanks Jess...I think it was fate that led me to him! And he IS a hairy little man!

Im so excited right now..Mr. Tumnus has a NEW CAGE!!! I started building the NIC condo last night..boy was it more difficult than it looks! It took me a few hours, but here it is:
















.... I still need to go today and buy the coroplast for the bottom and something for moresupport on theroof and the second level....He loves it so far though..and he is so happy to have a second level!

I decided to use the connectors that came with the shelving...it was too flimsy with cable ties...but I did use cable ties for the roof so it opens up, and made the front connectors so the front door slides right out. Its so huge! I'll post more pics when Im finished!


----------



## Haley (Jul 31, 2006)

YAY! We're finally done with the cage!

Here's Mr. Tumnus in his cage today. I think he didnt want the rugs to leave. Sorry Mr. Tumnus, those are too difficult to clean!






All done: Tumnus is so happy with his new palace!











For all you C.S. Lewis and Narnia fans, here's what the sign on his cage says:








Hope you like my new cage! Basil and Max havent seen it yet. Even though they have an entire room to themselves, I know this would make them jealous. Heck, It makes me jealous! 

:highfive:Haley


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 1, 2006)

Great cage Haley! I have to change the flooring for my cage as well!

Love Mr tumnus sign!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 1, 2006)

:great:Great job on the cage - looks like Mr Tumnus approves as well . I bet he won't even miss his rugs!!

Jan


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 1, 2006)

Baby got back 






great job on the cage!


----------



## Mummel (Aug 1, 2006)

I like the plastic bottom you have for the cage. I have been trying to find something like that for ages Where did you buy the coroplast? Do they have it in XXXXL ?

Edit: ther german keyboard drives me mad..I get confused with the letters :X


----------



## Haley (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Tumnus is one happy bunny! 

I got the coroplast from a sign company. I just opened the yellow pages and looked under "signs" and started calling around. A lot of places didnt sell the big sheets, but they were able to tell me who their supplier was. It was only $9.00 for a 4 ft x 8 ft sheet! What a great deal!

Good Luck finding some Mummel...I would just start calling around!

-Haley


----------



## HoneyPot (Aug 1, 2006)

Nice cage! Aww, look at Mr. Tumnus enjoying the rugs... you should put one back in for old times. 

I love his little mohawk and his fluffy little cheeks.

_____________

nadia


----------



## Haley (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks HoneyPot! I love his mohawk too..he just looks so craaazy!

He sure is loving all this room in the new cage! I was considering putting a rug back in for him to lay on, but hes out and running around so much he just lounges on the carpet instead.

Im thinking about making another one of these for Basil and Max. They are never in a cage, and Im thinking maybe I should start putting them in one at night (they're getting a little liberal with leaving me presents overnight)!

I'll keep you guys posted!

-Haley:sunshine:


----------



## Haley (Aug 23, 2006)

My Max saga continues...

I thought I would put some of this in my blog instead of crowding up the infirmary...

Max has had a runny nose for a few months..long story short...antibiotics, antihistamine, sifting food/pellets/hay and nothing worked. He just wasnt getting any better. I became convinced it was his teeth..so I started feeling around his nasal area and jaw line and found a huge lump on the lower jaw on one side.

The vet did a needle biopsy and found out max has a tooth root abscess. I guess when he pushed on ita little puss came out the base of his lower front inscisor. My poor little guy. So my vetcalled around and found a veterinary dentist who has seen a lot of rabbits. Small world, this guy was actually my vets Professor at Michigan State 20 years ago. Hes very very informed and tours the country lecturingon veterinary dentistry. He also has his own practice about an hour from me. 

Max goes in tomorrow for surgery. I guess they're going todo Xrays first and take a look at the upper teeth as well to see if they should remove justthe one tooth, or more. 

Anyway, I'll keep you guys posted on his condition..Hes very scared and so am I.

This is his scared face:






Pleasepray for my poor little guy. Im a worried bunny mom today...

-Haley


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Aug 23, 2006)

Aw, poor Max. He really does look like a scared bunny in that pic. 

I will be thinking of you both and sending good vibes for his surgery.

ray:


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 23, 2006)

Awww, good luck little Max!

I hope you're right as rain ASAP!


----------



## aeposten (Aug 24, 2006)

Good luck, Max!

Haley, you're a great bunny mom! Youcaught a problem that a lot of people (and apparently vets) would have missed. I'm sure that Max will be on his way to a swift recvery in no time. And, I absolutely LOVE that purse pic.

I will be thinking about max!

-Amy

P.S. I'm sure that Oswald is at my mom's house eating lots of hay and thinking of Max!


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 24, 2006)

Poor Max . How is he doing today (and how are you holding up?)

Jan


----------



## bbgrl20 (Aug 24, 2006)

ray:ray:ray:ray:ray:From me and the buns

Good luck max!:clover:


----------



## Haley (Aug 24, 2006)

Okay, Im double posting all of this it seems.Heres my infirmary link if anyone needs to catch up:http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=15023&amp;forum_id=16

Anyway, we'rehome now and Max is doing great. Thanks toeveryone for your kinds words. I was such a nervous mommy allday!Max is just resting now, but he already ate andwent to the bathroom and everything. Basil was sure happy to see himand is giving him lots of kisses and attention.

Anyway, I went to this shelter while Max was in surgery (its about anhour away, so I can only do it a few times a month) and Im so excited.They have about 100 bunnies, lots of them are bonded. Theyre in theprocess of switching everything to NIC pens soits easier toclean. It was so great. There are a few permanent residents that theylet out to run around and it was just too cute. This one huge gray boywas running around checking out all the other buns..if they got mad hewould just hop off ( I could just imagine him running up to them andsaying "im free and youre not..hahaha") Anyway, Im so excited to helpout.

I might actually consider fostering sinceit would besomething I could do to help out without having to be there so often.Theyhave a rex who needs some socialiing and excersize, somaybe she willbe coming here for a while. Im just so afraidthat once I bring one home, I wont be able to let themgo!

Anyway, this is long...I'll keep everyone posted 

-Haley


----------



## jordiwes (Aug 24, 2006)

Yay, fostering is a great idea!

I'm so glad Max is doing well.


----------



## Haley (Aug 26, 2006)

I decided it would be a good idea to just have alow-key weekend and hang out around the house so I can keep an eye onMax. Soo...I got really bored and decided to do something with the NICgrids I had in storage (I bought lots of boxes when they were on saleat Target). 

I decided to build Bas and Max a palace. They arent ever in their cage,but I start school this week and it would be nice to be able to putthem in there without feeling bad (their last cage was just too smallso I never put them in it). Its 4 wide, 2 deep, 2 high. Iwould like to make it wider (they probably wont even go on the secondlevel) but my room is just too small. Anyway..its a work in progress:







Its basically just like Mr. Tumnus' cage...but not as cool bc its not finished 

Also, heres some more fun pics:






Can you see Basil's nose?? Its orange from stealing Max's carrot juicethat I have been putting out to encourage him to be eating/drinkingenough after the surgery. I keep having to remind Basil that he's notthe one who's sick 






Look at that Booty!!! :shock2:

Oh, and Max is still doing fine...what a trooper!


----------



## maherwoman (Aug 27, 2006)

So glad to hear that Max is doingbetter. It's amazing how worried we bunny mamas get whenthey're sick! But it's always such a relief when they're allbetter again, and binkying around like nothing ever happened...whatsweeties!

This is the first time I've been able to read your bunny blog...whatCUTIES!! I love Mr. Tumnus' name...PERFECT for him.I love how creative that is (along with the sign you put on hiscage). 

I love Basil's handsomeness and love for the ladies...howcute. And Max seems to be such a Sweetheart! I lovetheir snuggly pictures with one another. Hopefully you'llhave ones to show that include Mr. Tumnus soon!! 

Anyway, loved your blog...will now venture off to read others as well...(how is it I've never done this before?)...

:rabbithop


----------



## naturestee (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice cage! Although if you want arecommendation, make the door 2 grids high. It'll make itmuch easier to get to them if they're hiding in the cage and feelingill. The door on my 2x4 cage was actually 2x2 with zip tiesalong the middle vertical portion so it folded. I could openthe first 1x2 section or the whole 2x2 and fold it so it was out of theway.

And Tumnus has an awesome butt! Has he thought of touring with J. Lo?


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

I LOVE Mr Tumnus, he is GORGEOUS! I don't think i've ever seen such a lovely rabbit!!

What breed? Lionhead? ARGH i want i want!


----------



## Haley (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks guys!

*Rosie*: I think i was more worried about Max than he was. I keepchecking on him every few minutes and he acts like he didnt even havesurgery 

*Angela*: Thanks for the tip! Right now, there is no top on thecage and Im seeing how this works...neither of them like to jump (andwont even go on the second level) so we'll see. It makes it so easy toclean (and pick up the bad boys) without a top. Oh, and"Tummy from the Block" hmmm. he likes the sound of that 

*Pinksalamander:* Im not exactly sure of the breed, as he was arescue. I know hes at least part lionhead (boy does he have an afro!)and we think maybe part holland lop (bc of how high his head sits andthe coloring around his eyes). He sure is a little ball of fluff though!


----------



## pinksalamander (Aug 27, 2006)

He's gorgeous! Nearly as cute as Will.. maybe the same cutness! (definatley not cuter though, but its very close!)

How old is he? He looks quite small.


----------



## aeposten (Aug 27, 2006)

Haley,
I didn't get to check RO very much during my vacation, but I thoughtabout Max quite a bit. I'm so glad that his surgery was a success!

Also, the new cage looks GREAT!

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Aug 31, 2006)

*Fran*: We're unsure about Tummy's exact age, as he ws a rescue, but we think he's about a year old. 

*Amy*: Thanks for thinking of my little Max. Hes doing great!

So..I have a few more pics to post! I have homework to do andam doing anything I can to avoid doing it...I just baked bunny biscuitsand now Im posting pics 

"Not you again, Mommy, put that flashy thing down!"






"You're not going to put it down, are you? Okay, I give up..I'll pose"






"Its hard being this cute. Now, may I havea treat, Mommy?"






And one of Tumnus in his Cottontail Cottage. He really loves this thing:






PS. Basil and Max's palace is complete..pics to come soon...


----------



## aeposten (Aug 31, 2006)

I absolutely LOVE the second picture of Mr.Tumnus (in the group you just posted).

-Amy


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 1, 2006)

CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE CUTE!!!! Mr. Tumnus has officially stolen my heart! 

I just have to get some new pictures of my babes...you guys would be shocked at how big Flower is now!!!


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh my gosh you guys..I made bunny bicuits yesterday and the boys loved them. 

Mr. Tumnus continues to amaze me with his cuteness. When he was livingin the wild, a few of the neighbors were putting food out for him. Ithink what he would do is grab the food and take it back to a safe area(he camped out a lot under a neighbors deck). 

So today, when I offered him the cookie, he grabbed the whole thing inhis mouth and started running all around the living room with it.Apparently he couldnt find a good enough area to sit and eat it, so hejumped in his cage on the upper level where I cant really reach him.

I have a few pics of this adventure (but they're at home and Im not) and I will post them when I get home tonight. 

I just had to share. He is too cute for words!


----------



## maherwoman (Sep 1, 2006)

Oh....that is just adorable!! Wheredid you get the recipe for the bunny biscuits? I've wanted todo something as a treat every now and then for my girls. Goodidea!


----------



## bbgrl20 (Sep 1, 2006)

Oooo, you definitely need to post that recipe!!!

Can't wait for the pics! I could just squeeze Mr. Tumnus, he just too cute!:hug:


----------



## Haley (Sep 1, 2006)

Here's the link for the recipe.....from the HRSwebsite..buns loveit!http://www.rabbit.org/fun/biscuts.html

Also, I think my guys like it better when I use pumpkin instead of carrot and add some raisins!

As promised, greedy Mr. Tumnus and his cookie (this reminds me ofone of our member's avatar..cant remember who.."Im in your house and Imeating your cookies")..thats what Tumnus is thinking!

Our story begins with Mr. Tumnus taking a casual afternoon nap:

"What do you want, mom. Camera? No, Im not up for pictures right now. Go away"






"What's that you say? Cookies? What are cookies?"






"Oh boy!..I can already taste the sweet pumpkin and banana...Im outta here!"






"At last, I can eat my meal in peace without fear of beingscooped up!"






"You will never get me now!"






Wish I couldve gotten more of him running with it (which lasted forabout 2 minutes) but he was just moving way too fast (and unfortunatelymy camera isnt that great).

So cute though!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 2, 2006)

Wayyyy to cute . 

Jan


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 2, 2006)

Haley, your Mr Tumnus is the cutest.Everytime I see his adorable face I cannot believe you found himwandering around outside. I just can't comprehend how anyonecan be so cruel to let a little amnimal (so cute) out to fend forhimself.

Bravo to you for saving this most adorable guy.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 2, 2006)

Awww, he is SUCH a cutie. I like the idea ofusing pumpkin instead of carrot... I'll try that next time.  He suredoes love those cookies!


----------



## Haley (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi guys!

I just got home from my first full day of volunteering at the RabbitRescue Shelter in Plymouth, MI. I cant even begin to tell you how muchwork it is. I have a deep admiration for the people that runthis place (and all these kinds of rescues). Its just so amazing thatpeople give up their own personal time to devote to theseanimals. I worked a whopping 9 hours today (plus the 1 driveboththere and back!) and Im just about dead. 

They have around 100 rabbits at this shelter. All are amazing bunnieswith such fun personalities. Most of the buns are housed in NIC pens orvery large dog crates, so they have lots of room to run around. Theyreworking on switching everything to the NIC pens once they can get thenumber of rabbits down a bit.

Anyway, after changing about 85 litter boxes, cleaning out about 50cages, giving food, water and hay to these bunnies..I made a fewfriends! Heres a few really sweet ones that I made a special connectionwith:

Cohen (and you all know why I love him...dutch) 




Tatiana:




Maple:




Muffet:




Beatrice:




Just thought I would share my wonderful experience! If anyoneis interested in any of these buns (or any buns...they are veryover-crowded!) please feel free to pm me.


----------



## aeposten (Sep 3, 2006)

Well done, Haley!

-Amy


----------



## missyscove (Sep 3, 2006)

That's the trouble with volunteering, you justwant to take everyone home. My favorite part is when I get toshow someone an animal (usually a dog) and then they decide to takethem. It makes me feel so good inside.


----------



## BACI (Sep 4, 2006)

great job Haley!!! You have such a kind heart. Wish I had your energy
baci


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

UPDATE:

We just had two very successful bonding sessions in a row so I thought I'd share my pics!

First Night (we had a little fighting, but overall went well):












Tonight, we moved to the Dining Room Table-no fighting!
















They were all so funny. Basil and Max were looking for an escape route the whole time, they were terrified! 

I'll keep you all posted! Fingers crossed


----------



## aeposten (Sep 8, 2006)

Such cute pictures of the boys. I'm so glad things are going well. It gives me hope for when the time comes to bond my boys.

-Amy


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 8, 2006)

Yay for progress! It's funny how Mr.Tumnus loseshis signature "bunitude" when he's around the other boys. He looksvery... submissive and tentative. Great pictures. Good luck with them!


----------



## bunnies4u (Sep 8, 2006)

I love you boys!!!!!!!!!:headflick:They look socontent. I wish I could have all of mine inside but have to many forthat. I do have three that are potty trained and get to go in my studionow and then. They seem to enjoy that. But I do spend a lot of timeoutside with them.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 8, 2006)

I almost got a dutch last month. Last minute theguy gave it to someone who could get there before me. I amstill alittle upset about it. He looked alot like Max.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 8, 2006)

Successful bonding session? Get out of town! :thud

You are the bonding master!!

:bow


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2006)

Haley,

I think Mr Tumus would make a great Boyfriend for our Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax.

Soooska :apollo:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2006)

Haley here's another pose of Daisy Maeyou can show Mr Tumus.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Sep 8, 2006)

*Sooska:* Daisy Mae looks just like this::apollo: in that last pic!

Tumnus says she is one foxy lady! He loves her long, flowing mane.:kiss: 

No more male bonding, he's packing up his carrots and crossingtheBluewater Bridge as we speak....Does he need a passport tocome to Canada? 

And thanks to everyone for the compliments! Here's hoping things continue to progress!!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Sep 8, 2006)

I am in love with Mr. Tumnus. :inlove:

I love the way his ears are all slicked back in the last two bonding pics. 

He looks just a tad nervous, bless his heart!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 8, 2006)

Haley, Daisy Mae is very excited:bunnydance:about Mr Tumnus 's reply. She said shewill meet him at the border. 

Now I have to go pretty her up and give her a good brushing.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## aeposten (Sep 10, 2006)

Haley,
I see that Tumnus has a Cottontail Cottage. I just ordered one for my boys. How does he like it?

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2006)

Amy:






He loves it!

Its weird bc I originally ordered it for Basil and Max (before I hadTumnus). They each weigh about 4.5 lbs and dont really like to jump upon things so I wasnt sure. For them, the cottage was toosmall. It has 2 levels to jump up to, but you really have to be curiousto go up there, and it requires a bit of manuevering...I tried puttingraisins there and everything..no luck. 

The good part is that if your bun doesnt want to jump up, you canremove the second level and it can just be likea littlehide-out. I put down a straw mat in there and Max would just go inthere for some alone time (he liked that he could poke his head outeach side). 

Then, I got Tumnus and saw how he's a little mountain goat (plus heonly weighs a few pounds) so I let him have a go at it. Hehas so much fun! He will climb the ramp, climb all the levels and jumpdown from the top level even.

Anyway, depends on the bun...but if they wont jump up you can always use it as a little fort 

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 10, 2006)

Awww, Tummy looks like the king of the mountain!I was thinking about buying one of those, too... but I've heard mixedreviews about them. Some people swear by them, and others say they gounused. It seems a bit much to pay for a simple cardboard box,especially when I can get dozens of them for FREE at work!  Whichsupplier did you order from? I'm about to order loads from Bunny Bytes,any suggestions?


----------



## aeposten (Sep 10, 2006)

Haley,
He looks like he loves it.

I ordered mine mostly for Alfred (very small at 2.9 pounds). He's notable to chew with his malocclusion (his first consultation aboutpossible surgery is tomorrow!) and I'm hoping that it will be somethingthat he can have fun with. I've been pretty limited thus farwhen it comes to toys he likes (paper bags, and toys with bells havebeen somewhat successful). He really likes to hide under things, sohopefully this will do the trick.

-Amy

EDIT: I tried making my own, but it didn't work out very well. I gaveit a test run with Oswald, the most bold of my two, but hh hopped up tothe top and it caved in!

I will admit that I'm not very handy . . .


----------



## Haley (Sep 10, 2006)

Jess:

For your new bun, I would say skip the cottage. I think hewill be too big for it. Its not so much about the support ofthe second and third levels, its access to them. The opening for thebunny to jump up is just kinda small for most regular-sized breeds). Iwould suggest just getting a cardboard box and cutting it to besomething he can go in and hide. He would probably get more use out ofthat (and save you lots of $$).

Ive never ordered from Bunny Bytes (I got my cottage from some place inCA) but they do have some neat stuff! Some of it isoverpriced (a lot of those hanging things you can make yourself or getas bird toys). My boys have the flip n toss carrot and the rattle,but dont really use them. Anything wicker or straw they lovethough. My two best toys for my buns are the straw mats and cardboardpaper towel rolls ( I hang them from the second level of thecage). 

Another fun and very cheap toy is to take old carboard boxes(cereal,granola, even quaker oat tubesetc) and open both endsand stuff em with hay..the buns love these!

Hope this helps!


EDITED: to remove those pics of the toys..they were too big!


----------



## Jess_sully (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. I was thinking the samething about the cottage. I already bought those two toys, along with amenagerie of other ones back a few months ago when I decided to getanother rabbit and went on a spur of the moment shopping spree  Ithink I'll buy a lot of wicker basets and chew rings from Bunny Bytes.


----------



## blackdutch (Sep 17, 2006)

Haley - Your rabbits are gorgeous! I'm verypartial to the Dutch..especially Basil! (My first rabbitwas atortoise Dutch, she wasan awesome pet. .sadly, she died aftermoving her out of the house, when a neighbors doginvaded ourproperty.)

Now, I have multiple black Dutch (hense the name). I'm looking for somechocolate and tortoise in my area.. but I've only found two. (And weonly bought from two!  )

Mr. Tumnus is adorable as well, I love his story. My sister's bunny wasa wild bunny, looks Netherland Dwarf-ish, we adopted him. He was foundroaming the streets of a city.


----------



## Haley (Sep 18, 2006)

Blackdutch: My boys thank you for the compliments. 

I am also partial to dutch. I always wanted my third to be a littlelight brown dutch girl to bond with my boys. Ah well, things dontalways happen how we plan them. I still might consider getting Tumnus alittle lady.

I think you're the first person to ever think Basil was better lookingthan Max. He's my heart bunny and I love him, but most people think Maxis the cuter of the two. This is my favorite pic:







Oh, and I saw your babies...they are just too cute!


----------



## aeposten (Sep 20, 2006)

Basil is such a handsome gentleman. What is thename for his color? He appears to be grey from some angles in cretainpictures, but he seems to have a bit of a red-brown tint on top of thegrey in other pictures.

-Amy


----------



## Haley (Sep 20, 2006)

Thanks Amy!

I think he is what they call a blue tort. Ive been told lots ofdifferent names (opal, lilac etc) but a few breeders here saidhe'sprobablyblue tort.His headhas a lot of grey and his body has more light brown.


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 21, 2006)

Hey Haley,

How is bonding going?


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2006)

Thanks for asking..wish I had some more good news to report 

I decided to take a small break from bonding. Basil and Max both hadsurgery for those abscesses and I can tell both are feeling a bit down.I thought I would baby them both and give them loads of attention fornow. When they get to feeling better, we'll start up again.

I'll keep you guys posted :waiting:

-Haley


----------



## Offspring2099 (Sep 24, 2006)

That is so cool that they are together. I realy hate that Molly and Penny dont like each other.


----------



## lalena2148 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hope Basil and Max are feeling better. Are they feeling a bit more like themselves?


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2006)

Thanks for asking!

Basil seems to be doing great. The area where he had the abscess removed is healing wonderfully!

Max is okay..I think that he may need some stronger antibiotic wherethe tooth was removed (beads or an injection) bc I just have a feelingthat the abscess isnt fully gone. He will be going in to the vet inabout a week to have his tooth trimmed, so we'll see.

I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## maomaochiu (Sep 25, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


>





> Ohhhhh, what a cutie!! I like his coloring!


----------



## LuvaBun (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh boy, that little face needs kissing 

Jan


----------



## Haley (Sep 25, 2006)

thanks for the compliments guys! i love that pic of him 

Jan, are you back?


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2006)

Hi Haley, I finally figured out how to download these pictures of Daisy Mae for Mr Tumnus. 

I hope he enjoys them......

She anxious to meet him.

Soooska


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2006)

And the 2nd one.

Soooska


----------



## Haley (Sep 27, 2006)

Tumnus thinks those are gorgeous photos of DaisyMae! He's tunneling in his hay box right now, I reminded himthat he cant dig to Canada 

She has blue eyes, doesnt she? So gorgeous!!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 27, 2006)

Yes her eyes are*blue,* my husband callsher his "Little Blueberry Muffin".

She really is a cutie.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 9, 2006)

Haley,

How are your buns recovering?


----------



## Haley (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for asking!

They are doing pretty well I think. Basil's abscess is completely goneand the incision has healed wonderfully (he just had it in the cheek).Max is doing well, although I have to keep monitoring him. The areawhere the abscess tooth was removed is very large and hard. My doctortold me as long as its not soft we're okay. Hes eating wonderfullythough.

Heres hoping those dang infections stay away...too many vet bills this year!


----------



## Offspring2099 (Oct 10, 2006)

Bwahhaha, My Molly does this too. She stick out her paws like a lion.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 10, 2006)

OH, he is just TOO CUTE!! I have toadmit, I am quite partial to Mr. Tumnus in thinking about the manyrabbits on this site. Can't wait to hear if you go and getMrs. Tumnus!  Having two of those cuties wouldsimply MELT my heart...


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

haha that is my favorite picture of him! Just wish that old cage wasnt there :X

Im still thinking over getting him Mrs. Tumnus. He is betrothed toSooska's Daisy Mae, so if I get his mommy it wouldnt be cheating... 

I'll keep you guys posted...


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 11, 2006)

Hi Haley,

Daisy Mae and I had a chat. She said it would be wonderfulfor you to get Mrs Tumnus, because Mrs Tumnus could take care of MrTumnus untill they sneak off and meet at the border.:heartbeat:

Daisy Mae also said it would be good for Mr Tumnus to learn from his Mommie that the "Lady Bunnies" are always the boss. LOL

Soooska and Daisy Mae "Dutchess of Ajax":apollo:


----------



## Haley (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks Sooska(and Daisy Mae)!

I will definitely take that into account. Much to Tumnus' chagrin, I amavidly attempting to bond him with the other two. Im going to reallyput some time into it and see what happens. If its a no go, Mrs. Tumnuswill be coming to stay!


----------



## Haley (Oct 13, 2006)

UPDATE:

Bonding is going relatively well. Basil and Max are fine with Tumnus,but he cant figure out how to sit with them without nipping. And Ithink they are waiting for him to groom them...

soo..last night I put a little Peanut Butter on Max's nose and Tumnuslicked it off. Then, I did the same to Basil. You could see Tumnusrelax once he realized he could make contact with them without biting. 

It was great! Heres hoping this works!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 13, 2006)

Haley, I think you should come and visit me for a week to help me bond all our Babies. 

Only Wilbur &amp; Jackie are bonded. Buttercup doesn'tlike any of the bunnies and poor Daisy Mae just has me and her Daddy toplay with.

You can bring Mr Tumnus with you.



Daisy would love to finally meet him.

Soooska


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2006)

LOL! I have an image of a bunny with "peanut butter mouth." Sounds like the bonding is going pretty good!


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2006)

New Pics!

"If I were King of the Forest......":singing:






"Hello..is anyone out there?"






"Motown is Frotown" (Even without Ben Wallace)






"Afternoon Nap" (1-4 pm on the dot!)






"Hmmm..what do we have here?"






Tumnus supporting his team:






The Trio: Another Bonding session (before Maxi got sick)

Tumnus to Stuffed Animal: "Lets make THEM feel excluded!"






"Mommy, we've had enough"






"Oh so tempting":






"Is no place sacred? Cant a guy get some privacy?"


----------



## binkies (Oct 22, 2006)

Oh I love them! Such wonderful captions!


----------



## Haley (Oct 22, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> "Oh so tempting"


Just to clarify: Thats a reference to biting. Not ..er.. anything else!

(My boyfriend saw it and said 'Hey, Tumnus doesnt swing that way!")


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 23, 2006)

Haley, your pictures are wonderful. Your Babies get cuter every day.

Daisy Mae was looking over my shoulder at those pictures of MrTumnus:heartbeat: and I must say she was drooling over them. especiallythe ones with his team uniform ion and the one of him taking his nap.

Soooska:apollo:


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 23, 2006)

Wonderful pics and captions.






Just look at that indignant face lol! If looks could kill 

Jan


----------



## naturestee (Oct 23, 2006)

Awesome pics! Tumnus is such a fluffy little cutie!


----------



## mambo101 (Oct 23, 2006)

MR. TUMNUS RULES!!:colors:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 23, 2006)

Brilliant pictures, you can see their characters shining through in every one!What beautiful boys.:kiss:


----------



## nuttinbutrouble (Oct 24, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> New Pics!




Basil looks pretty disapproving as Mr. Tumnus seems to be stalking him in a leonine manner in this pic.


These guys are all so cute, though!


----------



## Haley (Oct 24, 2006)

*SOOOSKA wrote:*


> Daisy Mae was looking over my shoulder at those pictures ofMr Tumnus:heartbeat: and I must say she was drooling over them.especially the ones with his team uniform ion and the one of him takinghis nap.


Tell Daisy Mae I have one where he is tearing his uniform off! I dont know if its appropriate to post here though! 

Thanks for all the compliments everyone! They are all quite the little characters.


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 24, 2006)

Oh, Mr. Tumnus just KILLS me with hiscuteness!!! I wish I lived closer, so I could at least petthe little guy...who can resist that cute little mane?!

Argh...the torture!!!! 
*
Haley wrote:*


> "Afternoon Nap" (1-4 pm on the dot!)


----------



## aeposten (Oct 24, 2006)

The picture of Tumnus on top of the couch is aGREAT shot! It gives you a wonderful idea of his personality. Thecaption is perfect!

-Amy


----------



## SOOOSKA (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Haley, I was wondering if you decided on Mrs Tumnus yet?

Daisy Mae is waiting patiently to, to see if she is going to have competition.

I still can't get over how *CUTE* Mr Tumnus is,those pictures you took are so adorable.

Soooska:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Oct 25, 2006)

*ROSIE:* I think you get to pet Tumnusabout as much as I do! He appears to be such a cuddle bunny, but herarely lets me get too close. Sometimes if I lay on the floor with him,he'll allow petting, but thats about it.

*AMY:* He does that all the time! Im always afraid because hessuch a little mountain goat. I will sometimes find him on differentlevels of my bookshelf!

*SOOSKA:* I think we're going topass on Mrs.Tumnus. As much as I would love to have her (and could you imagine twoof them?..cuteness overload!) but money has been so tight with allMax's vet bills. Im going to keep trying to bond the boys. If Max wouldjust stay healthy I could probably be successful. 

(hmmm now Im thinking maybe Max is sabotaging this whole bonding thing!)


----------



## maherwoman (Oct 26, 2006)

Aww...he's so cute...how can you standit? I can hardly stand staring at his pictures! Myhusband always knows who I'm talking about when I say, "I can't standit! He's just TOO CUTE!!" Hehe...he's soloved...even by people that haven't even met him. 

Of course, your other two boys are fantastically cute as well.  I love Max and Basil, too! 
*
Haley wrote: *


> *ROSIE:* I think you getto pet Tumnus about as much as I do! He appears to be such a cuddlebunny, but he rarely lets me get too close. Sometimes if I lay on thefloor with him, he'll allow petting, but thats about it.


----------



## Haley (Nov 2, 2006)

aww thanks Rosie..thats so sweet of you.

I have some Halloween pictures to post. It was too cold to take theguys outside, so the pictures arent as nice as they couldve been.Tumnus had fun with the festivities though!

"We're too old for this, Mom"







"Yes, I know, Im just* that* cute"






"Sick of this stupid hat"






Tumnus is out! Too much candy, perhaps?


----------



## f_j (Nov 2, 2006)

Those Halloween pictures are adorable! My favorite is the one of Tumnus passed out!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Haley, check out Daisy Mae resting with Mr Tumnus picture hanging. :heartbeat:

They really would make a beautiful couple.

Susan:apollo:


----------



## Haley (Nov 22, 2006)

Aww. I will have to tell Tumnus when I get home. He will be so excited!

My boyfriend saw Daisy Mae's pics in Tummy's condo and was cracking up. He thinks its so cute, but also that Im very crazy 

They do make a great couple


----------



## Flopsy (Nov 22, 2006)

Cannot believe I didn't find this threadearlier... I just read the entire thing. Took two hours, butI kept having to stop and run downstiars for food. I loveyour rabbits!! I l-o-v-e Tumnus! He is adorable andthe "twins" are cute too! CAn't wait for more pictures!

-Ashley, (Flopsy), &amp; Fluffy


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks Ashley! Thats very sweet of you 

I wanted totakesome morepics of my newfoster girl, but my batteries in my camera are dead So,heres some good ones of Tumnus I took earlier this week. He sure lovesthe camera. 






The windswept look:











"put that camera away or suffer my wrath":






Tummy's new bed (early christmas present) :giftsmiley:
















:hug2:


----------



## TinysMom (Dec 12, 2006)

He is just so cute.....

My broken tort buck I'm keeping is named Chewbaca....because he's like a walking carpet (from a Star Wars movie)...

Anyway - he's just a cutie....if I didn't have so many darned lionheads, he'd go on the top of my bunny-nap list.

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 12, 2006)

Ohmygosh, just how cute are those pics!!!! He looks so comfy in his new bed, too.

Jan


----------



## Hollie (Dec 12, 2006)

I want Mr Tumnus.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2006)

Good Morning Haley, 

That Mr Tumnus gets cuter every day. Those are greatpictures. Daisy Mae is in love:heartbeat: even morenow. She wanted me to pass on this picture of her for MrTumnus, she just woke up after long hours of dreaming of him.

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

I can't believe what a little poseur Mr. Tumnusis! He follows that camera like no bunny I've every seen,what a ham! :biggrin: Does he have a 'Star' sign onhis door?



Any reaction to little 'Chloe' yet? (Did I mention I liked the name Chloe the best?) leaseplease:


Pats to Max and Basil, you're not forgetting you guys!(Although Max has had enough attention on this forum to last a bit, sopat Basil twice!)


sas  andgang :bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks everyone :bunnydance:

*Susan*, We love that pic of Daisy Mae! I love how her bangs are in her face. She looks very disheveled 

*Sas,* I let him see her for a second and he was not happy. Hegrunted and lunged so I put her away. Tumnus says he already has awoman 

I still havent decided on a name. I still need to get to know her alittle better. I leave tomorrow for my trip to OKC so I'll figure itout when I get back. I like Chloe as well. Im between that and Lucy(which is cool because of the Narnia references) and Hazel.

I have a few pics of her but I havent decided whether or not to post them here or to start a blog for her....


----------



## Pipp (Dec 12, 2006)

Oops, were you holding the new girl? Imade amistake with Dill and Pipp, I was holding Dill while myroomie held Pipp and let them see each other, and Pipp went for Dill'sthroat instantly. So much for neutral territory -- except itdawned on me later thatI'M not neutral territory, I'm Pipp'sterritory, and she saw me holding another bunny, and OMG they'd be heckto pay! 

DoesTumnus consider you his territory?(He lookslike he may think everything's histerritory). 

Hopefully he'll get over it very quickly. He'llrealize thatthe redhead is far cuter than you (in a bunny sort of way) and thatDaisy Mae istoo far away to catch him cheating onher, and all will be well.

sas


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 12, 2006)

Awww lookie at iccle Mr Tumnus in his little bed!:kiss:That last pic is soo sweet!

(note to self, must stop baby talk:embarrassed


----------



## f_j (Dec 12, 2006)

I love the pics of Mr. Tumnus in his newbed! He looks very comfy and spoiled . Is he nota chewer? I think my buns are too destructive to have such anice bed!!

P.S. Please post the pics of your adorable foster bun!! I am in love with her


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 12, 2006)

YAY!!! Just can't get enough of theTumnus!! I love his pictures in his new bed...I've beenconsidering getting my girls beds, but have hesitated for Maisiebecause I'm sure the bed would go by the wayside in the form of hugemounds of cotton! 

Cute cute cute cute...and yes, him and Daisy Mae are such an adorable pair.

Love the pics of Max and Basil, too!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 12, 2006)

Haley, what do you use to tie the papertowel rolls up with? Daisy Mae would love thosealso. Just like Mr Tumus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Susan:snowflake:


----------



## Haley (Dec 12, 2006)

Mr. Tumnus definitely is a chewer, just not onhis bed for some reason. He hated it at first because it had all thatcotton in the pillow part, so I just cut a hole and took all the cottonout. He loves it now!

Susan, I use twine to tie the paper towel rolls up. He loves to chew on them and push them around


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 19, 2006)

Good Morning Haley,

How are you and all the Babies doing? Did they survive your holiday?

Waiting on pictures.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## Haley (Dec 19, 2006)

Im home!

Two of my flights were delayed soI was at the airport from 7am until 9 pm yesterday. It was a very long day. Im getting unpackedand settled now. I still have to go and pick up the little foster girlrrom my parents house. 

Im going to put the tree up later today and hopefully get some christmas pics of the boys..Im a little behind this year!

:giftsmiley:


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome back! And I'm behind this year too. Wejust put the tree up on Sunday and I haven't got Christmas pictures ofmy trio yet either.

Can't wait to see pictures! Oh, and here stories about that little girl.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 19, 2006)

Welcome back! Do you have morebatteries for your camera? I want more pics of the newgirl! Does she have a name yet?


----------



## Haley (Dec 20, 2006)

I do have batteries so pics will come soon! 

No name for her yet. Im very picky with names, so it might take a fewmore days (I was away for the week so I havent had a chance to get toknow her yet). 

Im thinking Lucy though..that way if she stays I'll have Lucy and Mr. Tumnus (both Narnia names) 

I'll try to start a blog for her later though :bunnydance:


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 20, 2006)

If Lucy and Mr.Tumnus bonded, I would pronounce them best looking couple of the year!

Glad to have you back!!

Hope you had a good time.:toastingbuns


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

For those of you who dont know, heres her rescuethread:http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17325&amp;forum_id=7

Now the difficult part:I need to choose a name! It took me 3weeks to name Mr. Tummus because I like to try a few names out and seehow they fit. Im down to Lucy, Maya, and Chloe. Im thinking Lucy.. 

Anyway, I know you all want to see the pics, so here they are (finally ):

"Move over boys, the princess is in charge now":







Dissaproving of the photo session:






Look at that figure :











So relaxed and happy to be safe and loved:






Her early christmas present: chewable butterflies






"I guess I'll pose for you":






"Now go away, its bath time"






She is such a little sweetheart though. She loves to lay on my chestwhile I watch TV and just cuddle. I cant believe someone would give herup.


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 21, 2006)

:inlove:OMG, she's SO cute! She's going to have all the boys fighting over her!

BTW, I think the name Lucy is really cute for her...especially with Mr. Tummnus around! Good luck with choosing one for her.


----------



## maomaochiu (Dec 21, 2006)

Ohhhh, she is sooo cute! have the boysstarted fighting for her yet??? she is gonna break someone'sheart, will she? or is she a universal lover 

I like Maya, that sounds pretty good.


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2006)

Actually, I like Maya too. AlthoughLucy would be very cute if you can bond her with Tumnus. Youcould always wait until you try introducing them.

And she is just beyond cute!


----------



## lalena2148 (Dec 21, 2006)

I do agree, she does seem spicy like a Maya too!

Ugh, the joys of naming them! Doesn't it take such a long time? It'seither, you see them and a name pops in your head automatically, or yousit with a list of them trying them out 

Haley, is she a Netherland Dwarf? She looks a lot like Driz did when hewas a baby...same eyes too. They always make me melt, especially whenhe begs. I can't help but give in


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

Yeah, shes a netherland. I think her coloring iscalled orange. I was looking around the net and she looks exactly likethe orange netherlands I was seeing.

The plan is to try and bond her with Tumnus. I think she would bondwith Basil and Max (cuz theyre pretty easy going) but I dont want toput any stress on Max right now as he's still under the weather. SoI'll try Tumnus and see what happens. Hes not very friendly with otherbunnies though, so we'll see. 

If I cant bond her, I'll have to rehome her. I really dont want to, but I dont have the time to have 2 single bunnies right now.

Shes wonderful though. Such a snuggler. She likes to make little noises(not grunting) when I pet her or open her cage. Someone told me this isbecause shes not spayed, that they have a voice? Anyone know if thatstrue?

I love her already though. Its weird having a girl in the house..Ivenever in my life had a girl pet for some reason (maybe because Im sucha princess )


----------



## Hollie (Dec 21, 2006)

Oooh, I could just eat her all up... she's gorgeous! What a beautiful bun!  

I think she's definitely a Lucy, plus the Tumnus connection is cute


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2006)

Haley, isn't it too wierd that we both ended upwith gorgeous, friendly foster rabbits at the same time? Andthat we can't keep them unless they bond with our currentbeasts? Maybe this means something... like everything willwork out and we'll get to keep them. 

onder:


----------



## f_j (Dec 21, 2006)

She is gorgeous! Thank goodness youwere kind enough to take her in. It really is hard to imaginehow anyone could give her up. I love the idea of naming herLucy!! Good luck with bonding her to Mr. Tumnus!


----------



## Haley (Dec 21, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Haley, isn't it too wierd that we both ended up withgorgeous, friendly foster rabbits at the same time? And thatwe can't keep them unless they bond with our current beasts?Maybe this means something... like everything will work out and we'llget to keep them.


I know! Update though, she and Mr. Tumnus just met. He was actuallyvery very nice to her. Im surprised. They mostly ignored oneanother...but they seemed interested in eachother. No biting though! Hedoesnt seem smitten, but maybe he wants a pal?

Oh, and does anyone have an unspayed female bonded to a neutered male?I cant afford to spay her now but would love to bond her. I hope itworks!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2006)

Yay! That's supposed to be a very good start- ignoring but slight interest.

Haley, I've seen unspayed girls with neutered boys quite a bit on a UKforum. Spaying isn't pushed as much over there. Aslong as the girl doesn't get really territorial, it works out well.


----------



## Pipp (Dec 21, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> Iknow! Update though, she and Mr. Tumnus just met. He was actually veryvery nice to her.


:happydance

(and 'orange' or not, she'll always be a RED dwarf to me!)



sas


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 22, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


>




She is beautiful!:inlove:I just love this photo, so muchattitude!I can just imagine MrTumnusand hertogether now....:love


----------



## tenacrewoods (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi! Haley


Your New Baby isBeauuuutiful,:inlove: Don't know if you've chosen a name forher or not but when I saw the picture "Shilo" popped into myHead!:dunno:

I'm sure what ever name you choose it will be adorable.

Here's links to native Indian words with pronunciations, Maybe you can find a good name here.

http://www.cherokee.org/home.aspx?section=culture&amp;culture=lexicon

http://www.native-languages.org/vocabulary.htm



MikeE.

"Tell Me,I'll Forget"
"Show Me,I'll Remember"
"Involve Me,I'll Understand"


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 22, 2006)

What a cutie pie! Have you decided ona name yet? I have to admit, I'm partial to Lucy, going alongwith your theme and the fact that she's being bonded with Mr.Tumnus...what a perfect pair! 

Keep us updated on how things are going, ok?


----------



## Bunny Lover (Dec 24, 2006)

she's absoloutly adorable!! i love the pics ofher!i like the name of Lucy too!! yip she's a Lucy!! best ofluck choosing 1!!

Celine:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2006)

I thought you said something about an update coming? :waiting:


----------



## Haley (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, I think Ive settled on the name Lucy. It fits her well. I'll have to change the name of this thread!

She and Mr. Tumnus have had some very successful introductions. I thinkthey will get along for now, but I want to have her spayed as soon as Ican afford it. Shes settling in now, and Im starting to see a littlemore "bunnitude". Shes doing a lot of digging, chewing and a bit ofgrunting/nipping at me from time to time. I think spaying will be agood idea. 

She and Tumnus are great together though. Ive been letting her runaround in my living room with him (which is actually his domain) andhe's fine with it. I dont think its love at first sight (maybe more ofa friendship/mutual need for companionship). 

They havent snuggled or groomed one another, but shes been doing lotsof binkies when he's around and they will kind of follow eachotheraround and then lay down near eachother every once in a while. 

I have a few pics, but its very difficult to catch them because shes so dang fast!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 26, 2006)

Aw, so cute. 

It sounds like they are getting along nicely. That's really great!


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 26, 2006)

:yes:

Bunny couple of the year award, 2006


----------



## naturestee (Dec 26, 2006)

Is it just me, or is Lucy almost a perfect colormatch? They're so cute together! I'm so gladthey're getting along well. Merry Christmas for you!


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 27, 2006)

It's great that things seem to be going so well - they certainly look good together 

Jan


----------



## JadeIcing (Dec 27, 2006)

*jordiwes wrote: *


> :yes:
> 
> Bunny couple of the year award, 2006



Hey! My Dallas and Teresa look cute. :no:



They are sooo cute together. So she is staying?


----------



## Haley (Dec 27, 2006)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Is it just me, or is Lucy almost a perfect colormatch? They're so cute together! I'm so gladthey're getting along well. Merry Christmas for you!


I was thinking the same thing! Shes the exact color of his accentcolor. Im so happy to see him with a buddy. He was very lonely.

And yes, she is staying. Although we will be having her spayed asap


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Dec 28, 2006)

:shock:She's staying?! YAY!


----------



## cheryl (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm sure Mr Tumnus is one happy little guy!

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 28, 2006)

Yay!:yes:Now they can be the cutest bunny couple in the world!:kiss:


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 28, 2006)

YAY!!! So happy to hear your girl isstaying!! Looks like she and Mr. Tumnus are a perfect match,too!! 

Welcome home, little Lucy!!!:bunnydance::bunnydance: The girls can't help but do a HappyBunny Dance for her in glee!!


----------



## binkies (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm so glad you are keeping her. It appears asif Mr. Tumnus picked his own best friend. They are going to have agreat life together!

Congratulations!!!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2006)

*:woohoo:happydance

Haley wrote: *


> And yes, she is staying. Although we will be having her spayed asap


----------



## Pipp (Dec 28, 2006)

:yeahthat

arty::bunny18:thumbup:happyday::toastingbuns:kiss1::hug::sunshine::happydancearty0002:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Dec 28, 2006)

That's awesome Haley and Tumnus! She's very cute, takes great pics-hint, hint. :embarrassed:


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

I wanted to post our Christmas pics here as well!

Mr. Tumnus had a very Merry Christmas!






"Where are my presents, Mommy?":






His Santa Costume:






Not too happy with this photo shoot:






Merry Christmas everyone!






Love, Tumnus


----------



## naturestee (Dec 29, 2006)

*Haley wrote: *


> He looks very hypnotic. You are getting sleeeepyyyyyy. You will bring me a bag of Craaaaiiiiinssssss.


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

LOL. Thats probably exactly what he's thinking. 

Its those eyes, he always looks wide-eyed. I think he looks a bit like a barn owl sometimes


----------



## Haley (Dec 29, 2006)

I moved Lucy's cage upstairs. Now she and Tumnushave lots of play time. I would merge the cages, but shes going to bespayed this coming week and I want her to have her own space forrecovery.

Heres the new (temporary) condo for Lucy. As you can see, she and Tumnus have swapped to eat eachother's food 





















Tumnus watching her get into trouble. This is the norm 






"Race you to the bedroom!"






Im happy to finally get some good pics. She is so fast that in mostpics shes out of the picture and you just see Tumnus sitting alone


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 30, 2006)

OH!! What a perfect, adorable,wonderful pair!! They are so cute together, I could justmelt!!!  (We should have a melting smiley, hehe!)

Wow...same size, same colors, same beautiful eyes, and happy faces...match made in heaven!! 

I just love that picture of her asking for some love from him...that'sso cute. I just love when my Maisie does that when I comeover to her. *sigh* Ain't love grand??


----------



## LuvaBun (Dec 30, 2006)

Adorable- they are just so good together!

Jan


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Dec 30, 2006)

Twobunnies made for each other!


----------



## nose_twitch (Dec 30, 2006)

Oh my...I just love that picture of both of them all sprawled out. :inlove:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 3, 2007)

Haley, 

Daisy Mae wanted me to send this picture to :heartbeat:Mr Tumnus, she'safraid he's going to forget about her. Of course I told herthat the new bunny is just a Fling.

Susan


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww that is so cute! Is that a hat with a hole cut in top for ears??:inlove:

Mr. Tumnus sends his love. He says to tell Daisy Mae that Lucy is justa pal, like a little sis. Most of the time he just sits here watchingher while she gets into trouble. 

Hes learning the hard waythat the ladies are in charge though!:whatever


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2007)

Hehe...I just realized...Lucy's not in your avatar! :shock:


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2007)

I know...I need to get around to putting her in there and also merging her blog with this one.

Ive been pretty sick, so Im slacking on everything 

Shes a sweet little girl though. Its funny because she and Tumnus haveseparate cages (but right next to eachother)and I can tell hegets frustrated because shes ruining his afternoon naps. Shes so danghyper and is chewing on things and making noise while hes trying tosleep. 

Shes like an annoying little sis that he cant help but love


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 3, 2007)

Aww...that's so cute!! Nothin' coolerthan having a little sister! I should know, I amone! Hehe...

I hope you feel better soon! It stinks to be sick... 

Here's to hoping you're back on your feet and feeling sparky and wonderful again soon!!

:toast:


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2007)

Is it just me, or does she look a good bit like Timmy from the side?






(Fiona says she and Timmy make the cutest bunny couple.)


----------



## Haley (Jan 3, 2007)

I thought that when I first met her! Her coloring is just like Timmy's (and I love his coloring). Except shes a lot smaller 

But yeah, the orange color with black mixed in and white accents. Very similar!


----------



## missyscove (Jan 3, 2007)

I figured she was smaller. She's no where near as handsome.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome pics! I love the "race you tothe bedroom" one, nice timing! In the others where Tumnus isnot being paid any attention by Lucy, he looks very disapproving it'sso funny! What a cute pair.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 3, 2007)

What a beautiful pair! It looks like they're getting along very well. I'm so happy!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Jan 4, 2007)

What a face! :inlove:

How do you get anything done with him around? I'd just have to love on him constantly. 

I'm soglad they are getting along so well. They look very happy together.


----------



## Haley (Jan 4, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> What a face! :inlove:
> 
> How do you get anything done with him around? I'd just have to love on him constantly.


Thanks Laura. Yeah, if he let me love on him Iwould constantly. He poses for the camera and lets me get_*this*_ close, but if I try to pet him he runs off :X

Little Stinker!

PS: I merged the Lucy thread with this one since shes officially joined the warren!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 4, 2007)

Hi Haley, I hope you are feeling better.

Yes Daisy Mae's hat has a hole in the top for her ears. I actually got it off a stuffed Bunny.

Susan

PS

That Mr Tumnus is getting cutier by the "HOUR". I can see why my daisy Mae is in LOVE.:heartbeat:


----------



## Starina (Jan 5, 2007)

Mr. Tumnus is so cute. I love his little round face and his cute little hairdo!

:kiss::heartbeat::hearts:love:hearts:heart::bunnyheart:inlove:



~Star~


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Haley, Daisy Mae wanted me to post thispicture of her admiring Mr Tumnus:bunnyheart. If you lookclosely you can see two of his pictures in her cage.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Haley! How's Max doing these days. Are youstill using the nebulizer? I think of that little guy often, and hopehe's doing OK

Jan


----------



## Haley (Jan 6, 2007)

Susan, is that his Santa pic? Cute!! She actually looks like shes looking at him 

Jan, Thanks for asking. 

Unfortunately,Max doesnt seem to be getting any better. Ihavent been posting about it because its so depressing and I never haveany real news. The doc wanted to do a scope, but that was going to costa few thousand and I cant afford it with all the other vet bills thathave been piling up, so we tried a nasal flush this past week.

They did a bunch of xrays of his head and still dont see any problems.He said he was able to get a good look up there while Max was under andcouldnt see anything in the nasal passage. They did the flush and areculturing some of the snot that came out. I really hope something showsup. I'll hear back Monday on the culture.

Were still doing antibiotics and nebulizing. I have a really good vetwho knows what hes doing, but its so frustrating that Im spending allthis money and we're getting nowhere.

Please keep him in your prayers. He sure needs it. ray:

-Haley


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 6, 2007)

Poor Max, I hope the little guy feels better soon.ray:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Haley, it Mr Tumnus Christmas and Halloween pictures. She's so in "Love".

I'll say a prayer for Max, I really hope he gets better soon.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Haley, poor Max. I'llkeep him in my prayers. I hope you find out what's going onw/ the culture. ray:


----------



## Starina (Jan 8, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear that Max isn't feeling well. My thoughts are with you both.:hug1

Max looks very proper in his little black and white fur coat. Yourlittle Basil is so cute, he looks like a little gentleman. He has avery sweet face.



~Star~


----------



## Bangbang (Jan 9, 2007)

Just spent a good 45mins going through this blog, your bunnies are such characters!!!!!!!!!!!!!
The boys are all so handsome, and your new addition is beautiful! What lovely big brown eyes she has.
I hope your little man starts feeling better soon, Bangbang andI are thinking of you.
:hug:


----------



## Haley (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. :bunnyangel:

Bangbang, 45 minutes, eh?! Thanks for taking the time- this thing is getting long! 

Im going to start a new one and link to this once i can get some more pics. onder:


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 9, 2007)

I just finished reading the whole thing too, Ihad read the first few pages before but wanted to read again about yourrabbits and all the new things that have been happening. Basil and Maxare so handsome! A friend of mine has a few litters at the moment, onebeing a first time dutch mama's and her babes are gorgeous. Iimmediately thought of Basil and Max when I saw them as half are tortand half are black .

It's great to see Tumnus getting along with Lucy, I hope it all goeswell. Tumnus sounds like my BunBun, who will let me get close butdoesn't like to be touched anymore. He'll tollerate me holding him fora cuddle but much prefers the company of his mate Lucky. He alwaysstruggles when I put him down. I miss my snuggle-bun but I'm glad toknow he and Lucky are so happy together.


----------



## Michaela (Jan 9, 2007)

Aw, Haley, I hope things start looking up for Maxrayoor boy.

And I must add, I think it's time for more pics of the dutchies...:whistling


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2007)

:yeahthat

Definately time for Basil and Max pics!

I'm so sorry that Max is still feeling poorly. Hopefully theculture will show something. Is he still eating and actingokay?


----------



## Pipp (Jan 10, 2007)

I think I've said it before, but now that I'vehad Baxter here for the past month, I'm definitely a witness to thefact a bunny can sound absolutely awful and be perfectly healthy. 

Baxter snores loud enough for the neighbours to hear --seriously. Not long after he arrived, I was petting him andstarted thinking he was stressed being on my lap because he seemed tobe gasping or hyperventilating, so I put him down on the couch besideme, and was relieved to hear it stop. But he looked aroundfor a second, scrambled back up on my lap and started gasping/wheezingagain. I took that to me it was his 'pet me!' signal, andthat has indeed proved to be the case! 

I was concerned about him when he was sickeven before herefused his first treat because he had 'stopped' wheezing! 

The vet has never found anything wrong with him. I hope Max is similar -- he just SOUNDS bad! 

Hugs and nose pats! :hug2:

sas :bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Haley, did I ever tell you about Loki'swheezing? Poor boy was so fat when I got him that it waspressing in on his airways and making him wheeze. That's whatthe vet said anyway, and since it went away as he got healthier the vetmust have been right.


----------



## Haley (Jan 10, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> I'm so sorry that Max is still feeling poorly.Hopefully the culture will show something. Is he still eatingand acting okay?


Yes, eating and drinking and pooping fine. He has lostsome weight though and he is eating a little less than usual. 

I hope and pray that the wheezing is something non-medical. I know itcant be from his weight because he is underweight. But thething that makes me think it is something more serious is the runnynose. Its constant. 

Anyway, I'll try to get some more dutchie pics soon. Basil misses being in the spotlight.


----------



## Kathy (Jan 10, 2007)

Haley, I do hope that the wheezing is nothing. Poor Max, please keep us posted.

I'm currently fostering a female rabbit by the name of Sandy and shedoes the wheezing thing as well. It's mostly when she's in a relaxedstate or when I'm petting her that I hear it. She has been to the vetabout this before and he said it was nothing to worry about. However,she is quite overweight but we're working on it!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 10, 2007)

Haley, I just read something on Etherbun aboutlow-level wheezing sometimes being from Bordetella (sp?), and that verylow-level infections aren't uncommon. The poster said shedoesn't usually treat it if it doesn't seem bad and the rabbit isotherwise healthy, as in her experience treatment doesn't help with theminor infection. I have heard that rabbits are frequentcarriers of this bacteria, so maybe some get minor symptoms whileothers don't?


----------



## cheryl (Jan 11, 2007)

Awww poor Max! and here i was thinking that he was doing much better

I sure hope he gets better soon

cheryl


----------



## 60bunnies (Feb 16, 2008)

:happyrabbit:you have gorgeous, beee-utiful bunnies...i've been allowed to become a me mber this past week, and once i figure out how to upload pics of the bunnies living with me, i'll let you know....i live in east texas, usa, and have my name as 60bunnies....i love those sweetie-pies livingwith me sooo much...i have a long history of being an animal lover, and since i've discovered the same kind of people all over this planet, i've become a bit overwhelmed, and very happy at the same time!!....i've had some bunnies before, that have passed over the rainbow bridge, but will never stop loving them...i tell the 8 bunnies living with me that i love them, always have and always will...you, and so many other people who love these sweet creatures AND the creatures themselves, are always in my thank you prayers...suzy


----------

